# Missing and rough running ....



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2021)

Brought a 09 1.6i 1 series from a dealer with 120k on it last week. Inside is mint and generally appears to be a straight car. All the MOT's tally up and by all account has done very little mileage over the last 4 years. There is not history with it but take the oil cap off and its clean inside and smell ok not old or dirty. Anyway mrs come home last night with it missing and lumpy so i plugged it in. its come up with missing on all cylinders PO 597 - PO300-PO301-PO302-PO304 and P124C lambda sensor. So 300-304 is cylinders missing IE spark plugs and the 124c is a lambda sensor. I take it this will be the pre 1st one in line im guessing the hotwire inside has gone rusty with lack of use and failing ? do i seem on the right track ?

I did take a 3 month £99 warranty out and yes it does not cover these items as warranty's are generally not worth the paper there written on .... think im going to ask for a chunk towards the cost of repair what are your thoughts ?


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

I absolutely would reach out to them.


----------

